# What year did GM discontinue the SFA on the 1 tons?



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Title pretty much says it all... Anyone know the last year GM made a 1 ton with a solid front axle?

Thanks guys!


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Should be somewhere around 88


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Cool - thanks for the info... Just did some looking around and it looks like GM sure had some crappy engine options in 88... either a 185hp/258fp gasser or a 143hp/257fp diesel... I was thinking for sure I could find some overlap between the SFA and the 454....

Any of you guys have a good solution for an SFA GM with a strong motor in it that doesn't involve ripping apart the drive train or suspension?

Edit: did a little more digging... looks like 87 was the last year for the SFA... Also had the 454 as an option... I guess that's what I be lookin for.. Thanks for the tip on the year - that ball park range got me what I was looking for.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

1991 was the last year for 1 tons.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought they went to the new body style in 88 with IFS? not 91


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

OhioPlower;768031 said:


> I thought they went to the new body style in 88 with IFS? not 91


The 1 tons didn't change until 91. Kinda like how you could get an obs (88-98 style) in 2000 as a 1 ton.


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

I believe the 1/2 tons stopped in 87, blazers and suburbans 91, 2500hd and the 3500 also know as V3500 last year was 91, now to confuse you more, you could also get a 1 ton or 3/4 ton pickup in ifs or sfa from 88-91. 92 and up was all ifs with the exception of the 3500 HD.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

crossboneracing;768059 said:


> I believe the 1/2 tons stopped in 87, blazers and suburbans 91, 2500hd and the 3500 also know as V3500 last year was 91, now to confuse you more, you could also get a 1 ton or 3/4 ton pickup in ifs or sfa from 88-91. 92 and up was all ifs with the exception of the 3500 HD.


But the 3500HD was RWD dually only, right?

This is so much easier than with the Dodge...

"Can I get a SFA 3500 wi..."

"Yes."


----------



## cj5 (Apr 26, 2005)

Weren't the 88-91 one tons only a 3+3 (crewcab) with a bed or a chassis cab, no bed?


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Why do you want a SFA ? or a 454 ? lots of people plow with out either one of those things just fine. 
its also fairly straight forward to take out a small block and install a big block


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Because a straight axle will carry weight alot better than IFS


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

jomofo;768066 said:


> But the 3500HD was RWD dually only, right?


He didn't say 3500*HD* but yes the actual 3500HD's were 2WD as from GM.

Some of you guys are close, some are right on, and some missed it by a mile so here's the details.

Yes a 1 ton SFA could be had all the way to the '91 model year and in ANY cab (or chassis) configuration.

And yes you could get BOTH an IFS and SFA truck in a 2500 or 3500 between the '88-'91 model years.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

OhioPlower;768265 said:


> Because a straight axle will carry weight alot better than IFS


The IFS haters would like to believe so but it has nothing to do with the axle design..it's all in the spring specs. Swap a set of XG coded T-bars into an IFS truck and it'll have more load carrying ability than any leaf sprung SFA 1 ton GM ever built.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

B&B;768319 said:


> The IFS haters would like to believe so but it has nothing to do with the axle design..it's all in the spring specs. Swap a set of XG coded T-bars into an IFS truck and it'll have more load carrying ability than any leaf sprung SFA 1 ton GM ever built.


Ive had a 04 duramax for 5 years. Hang a plow on the front of a STOCK F350 and the same blade on a STOCK GM 3500 and see which one drops more. Crank the t-bars and add timbrens they are alright but they ride to low with a plow for my liking.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

OhioPlower;768333 said:


> Ive had a 04 duramax for 5 years. Hang a plow on the front of a STOCK F350 and the same blade on a STOCK GM 3500 and see which one drops more. Crank the t-bars and add timbrens they are alright but they ride to low with a plow for my liking.


Thats the difference in spring rate...has nothing to do with the suspension design difference.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Well the way GMs are designed they squat with heavy plows. Im not saying the front ends on GMs trucks are garbage, mine has held up pretty damn good with very little repairs in 5 years of plowing. They just dont carry heavy plows very well like 810s and 9'2V's. Thats why I only have a boss 8.5ft straight blade on mine.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

OhioPlower;768383 said:


> Well the way GMs are designed they squat with heavy plows. Im not saying the front ends on GMs trucks are garbage, mine has held up pretty damn good with very little repairs in 5 years of plowing. They just dont carry heavy plows very well like 810s and 9'2V's. Thats why I only have a boss 8.5ft straight blade on mine.


Sure, they're not garbage. They're just too lightly sprung as they come from the factory. The heaviest factory installed spring ratings on the GM's are several hundred pounds less than the lightest rating on a super duty. Which is why the supers hold the weight better stock...in most cases. But there's also plenty of guys out there that also have to upgrade the springs on the supers if they didn't option it with enough spring in the first place either.

Plenty of guys out there too who are running plows weighing 900 or 1000 lbs or even more on the GM's for years with no problem after a spring upgrade....me included. You just have to know what springs (T-bars) to install...and watch the frame. 

Ok back on topic before jomofo yells at us for running his thread off track.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

B&B;768417 said:


> Plenty of guys out there too who are running plows weighing 900 or 1000 lbs or even more on the GM's for years with no problem after a spring upgrade....me included. You just have to know what springs (T-bars) to install...and watch the frame.


I have an 8'6 EZ V on my 2500 HD I bet its right around 900 pounds with the 5/8 cuting edge more with all the snow that gets stuck to it. After 5 years of plowing I have no front end problems on only bottom out on rare occasion on lousy roads that make the front end want to bounce.



B&B;768417 said:


> Ok back on topic before jomofo yells at us for running his thread off track.


I don't think this is really off topic. Its sharing ideas(what this forum is all about) and dispelling a rumor that you need a solid front axel to carry a plow. Same goes with a 454, while extra power isn't necessarly a bad thing I know people who plow with inline 6's and have no problems.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

B&B;768417 said:


> Ok back on topic before jomofo yells at us for running his thread off track.


Not at all!  I've been round this a few times, but that's why we're all here far as I can tell...

I want the SFA for the load carrying capacity and simplicity of design... I want the 454 for the POWA BABY! But I didn't start this thread to bash the IFS or small block (i-6 in a full size plow truck though, c'mon...) My buddy drives a mid 90's chevy and it's a great truck. To be fair, he doesn't plow it and if he did, I bet he'd be driving a ford or dodge. I just think the older GM's are damn good looking trucks and I'm looking to add a vehicle that is 50% emergency vehicle and 50% toy... The first 50% requires a simple heavy duty design that is easy to repair and has components that are easy/inexpensive to replace. The second 50% requires lockers,a big ass motor, and straight pipe exhaust. I'd probably put a mount on it just in case, but I might not ever plow with it. My dodge is warrentied for life, end-to-end - so if I'm going to ef up a truck plowing, it'll be that one.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

OhioPlower;768031 said:


> I thought they went to the new body style in 88 with IFS? not 91


I have an 88,old style{square nose}V30 dump with the solid axle.As B+B said,only the 30 series stayed around in this form until '91.With the extra front spring I installed years ago,my 9-2 Boss hardly sags the front down at all.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Does anyone have an idea on how many 73-87 body style trucks that were built in the 88-91 years.? 

I have seen many of these trucks that were an 88 or 89 but I dont think I have ever seen one that was built in 90 or 91, im guesing that not to many 73-87 style trucks were built in the 90 & 91 years.


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

jomofo;767963 said:


> Cool - thanks for the info... Just did some looking around and it looks like GM sure had some crappy engine options in 88... either a 185hp/258fp gasser or a 143hp/257fp diesel... I was thinking for sure I could find some overlap between the SFA and the 454....
> 
> Any of you guys have a good solution for an SFA GM with a strong motor in it that doesn't involve ripping apart the drive train or suspension?
> 
> Edit: did a little more digging... looks like 87 was the last year for the SFA... Also had the 454 as an option... I guess that's what I be lookin for.. Thanks for the tip on the year - that ball park range got me what I was looking for.


Don't know about the HP/TQ rating , but my old '86 1 ton with 350 , 4 spead and 4:56 could push a mountain of snow , and got 6-9 mpg plowing roads.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

CAT 245ME;768523 said:


> Does anyone have an idea on how many 73-87 body style trucks that were built in the 88-91 years.?
> 
> I have seen many of these trucks that were an 88 or 89 but I don't think I have ever seen one that was built in 90 or 91, im guesing that not to many 73-87 style trucks were built in the 90 & 91 years.


I used to have a production run print out that covered the '81-to-'01 models years on the GM trucks...but I can't find it. 

Of course as the last years of the SFA progressed their we're less produced since they overlapped with the IFS trucks.. but I still see many of the '90-'91 SFA trucks around yet today. Just can't find a rust free one. :crying:


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

B&B;768961 said:


> Of course as the last years of the SFA progressed their we're less produced since they overlapped with the IFS trucks.. but I still see many of the '90-'91 SFA trucks around yet today. Just can't find a rust free one. :crying:


B&B I know where there is an 88-91 3500 crew cab that is about a 20 min drive from me.

It has been sitting parked in a yard on crushed rock for atleast 5 years (that I know of), truck has never moved from the spot, when winter comes it is covered in snow and you wouldnt even know it is there till spring comes. I went last year to see the owner but could never catch any one home.

I got a good look at the body and it was good no dents, pretty solid. The engine is probably seized. But I really want the Dana 60 & 14 Bolt axles. I know the truck would be worth around a thousand in parts. I am hopeing this will be the year I get him. Costing me alot in gas money driving by it once a week to see it. LOL


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

jomofo;768461 said:


> (i-6 in a full size plow truck though, c'mon...)


Lots of older trucks had I 6's in them at one point its all that was availible and they plowed snow. My '48 11,000 GVW chevy dump has a 218(I think) inline six rated at 86 HP(says so on the tag) . I am pretty sure I saw a pic of one with a plow hanging off the front end. My cousin has an '86 F250 with an 8' plow and a 300 straight six. He can plow with the best of them

I am not saying I wouldn't do the same thing you are(454) just that HP has very little to do with plowing ability Its all in the gearing and RPM. Your only supposed to be plowing at less then 15MPH so the extra HP is not really needed(not that it hurts)
http://www.stovebolt.com/gallery/ward_scott_1948_01.htm


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

CAT 245ME;769066 said:


> B&B I know where there is an 88-91 3500 crew cab that is about a 20 min drive from me.
> 
> It has been sitting parked in a yard on crushed rock for atleast 5 years (that I know of), truck has never moved from the spot, when winter comes it is covered in snow and you wouldnt even know it is there till spring comes. I went last year to see the owner but could never catch any one home.
> 
> I got a good look at the body and it was good no dents, pretty solid. The engine is probably seized. But I really want the Dana 60 & 14 Bolt axles. I know the truck would be worth around a thousand in parts. I am hopeing this will be the year I get him. Costing me alot in gas money driving by it once a week to see it. LOL


I can sell you my rust bucket after the season is over if that's all you want it for.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

I thought the big block was around for YEARS. TBI big block was 87 & later.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

crossboneracing;768059 said:


> I believe the 1/2 tons stopped in 87, blazers and suburbans 91, 2500hd and the 3500 also know as V3500 last year was 91, now to confuse you more, you could also get a 1 ton or 3/4 ton pickup in ifs or sfa from 88-91. 92 and up was all ifs with the exception of the 3500 HD.


1/2 tons stopped for sure in 88 cuz my 87 has a dana 44. I thought they all switched to IFS in 88


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

crossboneracing;768059 said:


> I believe the 1/2 tons stopped in 87, blazers and suburbans 91, 2500hd and the 3500 also know as V3500 last year was 91, now to confuse you more, you could also get a 1 ton or 3/4 ton pickup in ifs or sfa from 88-91. 92 and up was all ifs with the exception of the 3500 HD.


Half ton solid axle trucks stopped in 87
3/4 ton pickups with a solid axle stopped in 87
3500 reg cab pickups stopped in 87
2500-3500 single wheel started in 88 with IFS
3500 cab and chassis with solid axle ended in 91
3500 single wheel crew and dual wheel crew cabs ended in 91
K5's and suburbans with solid alxe stopped in 91
92 subs and full size blazers with IFS
93 I think was the 1st year for the 3500HD with 15,000gvw and I beam front axle


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Joe D;770803 said:


> Half ton solid axle trucks stopped in 87
> 3/4 ton pickups with a solid axle stopped in 87
> 3500 reg cab pickups stopped in 87
> 2500-3500 single wheel started in 88 with IFS
> ...


Your list is virtually spot on except that you could get a K3500 with a pickup bed after '87. My grandfather purchased an '89 K3500 SRW (solid axle) reg cab w/ pickup box brand new in Oct '88. Wish I still had it... :crying:


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Joe D;770803 said:


> Half ton solid axle trucks stopped in 87
> 3/4 ton pickups with a solid axle stopped in 87
> 3500 reg cab pickups stopped in 87
> 2500-3500 single wheel started in 88 with IFS
> ...


I have a "91" 3500HD 15,000GVW with straight I beam front axle


----------



## mps (Feb 3, 2004)

I have an 03 2500hd with a 8'2 boss V plow w/ no suspension up grades 6 years old 100,000 mile thirty hours of plowing every snowfall here in mpls mn absolutely no problems. Plow is on the truck Nov. 1 thru April 15 never taken off all winter. Not just lucky either i have 11 trucks 1992-2009 no front end problems not bad huh


----------

